# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Sanjeev Kapoor's special

## RAHEN

*CHOCOLATE KULFI* 
*Ingredients* Milk 1 litre (5 cups)
Khoya/mawa, grated ¾ cup
Condensed milk ½ cup
Chocolate, grated ½ cup 

*Method* 
1.Heat milk in a saucepan and bring it to boil. Let it boil, stirring continuously, till reduced to one-third the original quantity. Add khoya and mix. Then add condensed milk and reduce for five more minutes.

2.Take it off the heat and add grated chocolate, leaving aside some for the garnish, and mix well. Transfer the mixture into kulfi moulds. Sprinkle the remaining grated chocolate on top and close the lid of the moulds.

3.Keep the moulds in the deep freezer and allow to set.

4.When set unmould, slice and serve immediately.


CARAMEL CUSTARD 

* Ingredients* Sugar ¼ cup + ½ cup
Milk 2½ cups
Eggs 4
Vanilla essence 1 teaspoon

*Method*
1. Take quarter cup of sugar in a thick-bottomed pan. Add a few drops of water and heat till the sugar caramelizes. Pour the caramel into a mould and let it settle by cooling.

2. Heat milk either in a microwave oven or on gas flame.

3. Place a metallic ring in the pressure cooker. Add four cups of water and heat.

4. Break eggs into a bowl. Add half cup of sugar, vanilla essence and mix gently with a whisk. Add warm milk and mix. Strain the mixture.

5. Pour the egg-milk mixture into the mould with the caramel. Cover with aluminium foil and place it in the cooker. Cover with lid and steam for twenty-five to thirty minutes. Do not use the whistle.

6. Remove when done. Serve, turned out with caramel side up, either hot or cold.

BAKED PEARS   
* Ingredients* 

Fresh pears 4
Raisins 2 tablespoons
Tutti frutti 2 tablespoons
Cherries 5-6
Black currants 2 tablespoons
Star anise, powdered ½ teaspoon
Honey 3 tablespoons

*Method*

1. Preheat the oven to 180C.

2. Cut the top off the pears and core them.

3. In a bowl mix together raisins, tutti frutti, cherries, black currants. Add star anise powder and mix well. Add honey and mix again.

4. Stuff this mixture into the cored pears and press gently.

5. Place the pears on a baking tray and cover them with the pear tops that were cut off and secure them from the side with a toothpick.

6. Put the remaining stuffing on the baking tray and add three-fourth glass of water so that the stuffing does not burn.

7. Place the baking tray in the preheated oven and bake till the pears get cooked  for about twenty-five to thirty minutes. If the water dries up, add a little in between the baking.

8. Serve warm.

*BASOONDI* 

* Ingredients* 

Milk 1½ litres
Almonds, blanched and peeled ½ cup 
Pistachios 8-10
Sunflower seeds (chironji/charoli) 2 tablespoons
Sugar ¾ cup
Saffron 7-8 strands

*Method* 

1. Reserve a few almonds for garnishing and make a paste of the rest.

2. Slice the reserved almonds and pistachios. Wash and pat dry chironji.

3. Bring milk to a boil, stirring continuously. Simmer over low heat till milk thickens and coats the back of the spoon. 

4. Stir in almond paste dissolved in half a cup of water or milk and mix well. Add sugar and saffron and cook till sugar gets fully dissolved.

5. Chill and serve garnished with slice almonds, pistachios and chironji.

----------


## Muzna

hmmm yummyyyy...i will try them

----------


## khawab

hmmmmm lovely !  :Big Grin: 
thanks for sharing :up;

----------


## coolshoaib

my Mom really liked the chocolate Kulfi recipe.
I hope she will make it too

----------


## RAHEN

yeah that is unique one...i always heard of milk but choco is diff...

Thanks 4 liking all of ya...

----------

